# Sad for this old dog



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

This dog on doglost Jack Russell cross name Tare older adult was lost/stolen 29th August has been found, they thought she had been attacked by a dog, but NO Received a phonecall from Tara's family this morning, sad news I'm afraid. When the vet operated yesterday it was found that Tara's injuries had not been caused by an animal as was thought but stab / knife wounds. Tara's family are devastated and it is not known yet if she will pull through this. They have been in contact with the police and the vet has contacted the RSPCA. The family want this taken seriously to prevent this happening to other pets. If any one has any experience of anything similar or know of any organisation that could help let me know. The family are desperate for any advice they can get.

Sending big hugs Tara from all at DogLost - take it easy girl xxLast edited: 2011-09-07 11:40:27 by Jackalee
jUST SICK BASTARDS I WISH ONE WISH I COULD KILL PEOPLE WHO DO THINGS LIKE THIS TO HELPLESS ANIMALS


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There is no end to just how evil some people can be is there? Why? Hope Tara does pull through OK, and someone has got information about the incident and the people or person who did this is bought to justice and other helpless animals will be saved from the same fate.


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> There is no end to just how evil some people can be is there? Why? Hope Tara does pull through OK, and someone has got information about the incident and the people or person who did this is bought to justice and other helpless animals will be saved from the same fate.


Couldnt of said it better my self sled dog.


----------

